# Derby Railway Warehouse 04/08



## crashmatt (Apr 6, 2008)

So after the mini explore of the station building Ashless, Matt_100, his gf and myself headed off to the Friargate Warehouse. We stopped on the way to visit one of the bridge arch workshops that was accessible. 

There were plenty of beer bottles and the occasional syringe on the floor, The place was once a car place of some sort, there are even still a couple of cars in there, buried under loads of junk. There is a grate in a step in the ceiling, which would have opened on to the tracks, in the side of the platform. this allowed some fab lighting through 













We walked on a bit further and reached the warehouse, the AP we were going to use had been boarded up. So we walked round and found another one 

Finally, we were inside.





Ooh beams, I want to go up there.




Bugger. The stairs are knackered.




The floor has seen better days.








And there are a few stairs missing.








Someone appears to have parked a car in the doorway.




There's a distinct lack of floor.








One just for the residents of Derelictplaces.co.uk




The basement




More basement




I was very tempted to push it.








The after affects of a fire








Some of the upper floor is still in place, and some of the roof is missing - leaving some great patches of dark and light.





Mat_100 trying to throw my climbing rope over the beam. We all tried, and we all failed. Must try again!




A bit of the graffiti, there's a lot of it - some of it is quite good




The building





Over to Ashless and Mat_100 for their photos


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice one. Sal has a nearly identical picture to your last one, except I'm in it talking to Derby's Wino Tour Guides Pete and Nigel (of 'don't go in there Ian' fame, 'it's dark, with rats!!') lol

TnM


----------



## spacepunk (Apr 6, 2008)

Looks like a great explore. Some nice shots there mate.


----------



## ashless (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh yes a good day out was had by all! My pics are pretty much the same as crashmatt's so i'll just give you a few

In the cavernous vaulted warehouse under the main building






Hefty sliding door, i love the rivet work on it





The intrepid team


----------



## smileysal (Apr 6, 2008)

Excellent pics guys. Really like seeing this. Really wanted to see inside, and are going to go back at some point with TnM. 

liked the underground arches with the cars and loads of tyres. Thats the place Pete and Nigel were telling TnM not to go in, "its dark, black, and there's rats" hahaha. never shouted me lol. I just got Effing ell, shes going in, shes gone in Omfg hahaha. 

You're pics of the arches have turned out a lot better than mine. Did you see any of them around there?

Cheers guys, excellent work. 

 Sal


----------



## thompski (Apr 7, 2008)

Fantastic photos, I wish I could have got out of work to visit  I didn't dare go underground so kudos to you all


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice report & good pics-looks like a great building, interestingly shaped!


----------



## johno23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Brilliant pictures as always guys,I see you ventured into the abyss below,its great down there isnt it??.Some excellent lighting effects in the first arch where the "Christine"type cars are living (as in the movie).
well done again


----------



## King Al (Apr 7, 2008)

Great pics, love the stairs and "distinct lack of floor" one


----------



## fezzyben (Apr 7, 2008)

cool pics. i love the way the sunlight passes through the smoke/dust


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 7, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Your pics of the arches have turned out a lot better than mine. Did you see any of them around there?




drop me a pm if you want details on access to the warehouse. 

Didn't see anyone around at all. Must have been getting towards midday when we were there, so perhaps they'd headed off to the soup kitchens.

Must admit, I am very pleased with some of the shots. I *really* want to go back and get up on to the second floor, so I hope to get some good shots of that too


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 11, 2008)

Got chatting to a guy on Flickr, who is in Derby (have pointed him to this forum  ) and headed back out to the warehouse.

I took my new friend in and down to the basement, said hello to a couple of guys who came in shortly afterwards - I suspect they were junkies looking to shoot up. and had a wander around. Didn't see anything else I wanted to shoot in the basement, so after my new friend had taken his shots, we went back up to the main level. 

This was the main reason for me going back. I wanted to get up higher. I'd taken my little ladder, I knew it wouldn't be high enough to get up on the beams (although I may be able to borrow one long enough for that) so I went to the staircase that lacks stairs. 





The ladder wouldn't quite reach from the landing to the landing above, or cover the gap in the stairs. So I walked up that rusted beam you can see in the top left of the shot above - carrying camera bag, rope bag and ladder 





See that rusty beam? Well to the right of that is a rather wet and slippery ledge. When it came to getting down again, I realised that my trainers were now rather slippery and decided not to walk back down. So I was very glad I'd brought the rope. I abseiled down  My associate has a photo of this, so with luck I'll be able to show you that at some point.

I took a wander and took some shots of the upstairs. 

















But then there was another floor! I really couldn't reach that though. I will when I go back though! And then there's the roof!


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 11, 2008)

Fantastic photos, guys. Really enjoyed seeing them. Looks like a pretty neat explore.


----------



## martinl (Apr 14, 2008)

crashmatt said:


> Got chatting to a guy on Flickr, who is in Derby (have pointed him to this forum  ) and headed back out to the warehouse.



Here I am!

This place looks great by the way!


This was a great trip, I'd seen photos of previous visits to the basement of this place but boy was I blown away by the scale of the underground workshops...

I'd never really had to do much climbing before so big thanks for Crashmatts patients and words of encouragement/advice! I certainly wouldn't have attempted it on my own!

I couldn't watch when he decided to walk what seemed to me to be the 'Beam of Death'!! I wanted to take a shot half way up but was so worried about the shutter making him jump I couldn't do it!

Can't wait to check out some more places Crashmatt! 


Phew -















This is where Crasmatt could have ended up had his circus like beam walking gone wrong! 






Basement -


----------



## smileysal (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW, I love the look of that basement, it looks huge. Not too sure about those beams 'of death'  but definitely want to have a look at it inside even more so now. 

Excellent pics guys, and welcome to the forum martinl, hope you enjoy it here.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2008)

I liked that...got talking to a guy...Here I am!   
Welcome to DP Martinl. Excellent pics...love that basement.


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pics, there! looks like a great place to look around, well done


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 14, 2008)

martinl said:


> Here I am!



Welcome, nice to see you here.



martinl said:


> I couldn't watch when he decided to walk what seemed to me to be the 'Beam of Death'!! I wanted to take a shot half way up but was so worried about the shutter making him jump I couldn't do it!



It was fun 



martinl said:


> Can't wait to check out some more places Crashmatt!



There's more planned. I'll drop you a pm in a few days and let you know what's happening.


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 14, 2008)

Kaputnik said:


> Great pics, there! looks like a great place to look around, well done



It is a great place. I'm going back to get up on the top of the beams, you want to come with us?


----------



## Kaputnik (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes mate, would love to! will PM you


----------



## martinl (Apr 15, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I liked that...got talking to a guy...Here I am!
> Welcome to DP Martinl. Excellent pics...love that basement.



Some might call meeting people off the internet a bit weird, if only they understood!

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone, looking forward to meeting up with some of you at some point... It's really refershing to join a forum with so many friendly people!

Martinl x


----------



## martinl (Apr 15, 2008)

crashmatt said:


> Welcome, nice to see you here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please do! It would be a pleasure!

There appears to be quite a nice group forming from the Derbys area, I really fancy a trip to the Hipprodrome if anyone is up for it?


----------



## The_Revolution (Apr 15, 2008)

martinl said:


> There appears to be quite a nice group forming from the Derbys area, I really fancy a trip to the Hipprodrome if anyone is up for it?



Sure do - (another one from Flickr)  - looks like a good crowd from Derby on here.

Great pics btw (crashmatt and martinl)


----------



## savagehenry83 (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah i agree with everyone, loving those pics, looks like a really great explore, i also agree that i dont think i would attempt that beam, especially carrying a ladder and two bags


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 15, 2008)

The_Revolution said:


> Sure do - (another one from Flickr)  - looks like a good crowd from Derby on here.
> 
> Great pics btw (crashmatt and martinl)



Thanks. Nice to see another local here. Check your pms about a revisit


----------



## ashless (Apr 15, 2008)

martinl said:


> I couldn't watch when he decided to walk what seemed to me to be the 'Beam of Death'!! I wanted to take a shot half way up but was so worried about the shutter making him jump I couldn't do it!



I've said it before and I'll say it again.....he is crazy you know! I think it would be best to leave him in the next asylum we go to!


----------



## crashmatt (Apr 16, 2008)

ashless said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again.....he is crazy you know! I think it would be best to leave him in the next asylum we go to!



You have indeed made this outrageous claim on more than one prior occasion. However, you have yet to offer any proof for this assertion.

You will be hearing from my lawyers!


----------

